# 10% off all our goodies this October



## ScruffMacDuff (Oct 13, 2010)

Scruff MacDuff is THE site for the active, outdoor dog. And theres 10% off all our goodies this October.

Weve the best in dog boots and coats from Ruffwear, plus travel bowls and beds so its easy to get on the move. Weve just taken over the site and were busy making it more exciting and easy-to-use. In the meantime, were offering 10% off everything and free delivery if you spend over £60!

Ruffwear at Scruff MacDuff and shop for other design-led dog products, dog coats, dog collars, dog boots and more.


----------

